# الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية



## جورج مايكل (8 أبريل 2008)

سلام المسيح معكم

الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية
http://freecopts.net/arabic/arabic/content/view/3398/1/----------------------------- 

الأب يوتا 

 ترددت كثيراً في سرد قصة هذه الرؤيا و إرسالها للنشر في المواقع القبطية لما في ذلك من محاذير،  ولعلمي ان هذه الرؤيا سوف تعرضني لهجوم شديد خاصة من الذين يشككون في الحقيقة دائماً وأقصد المسلمين،  كما ان بعض الناس قد يرون في الرؤي والاحلام اموراً غير منطقية أوغير عقلانية ، وقد يصل الأمر بهؤلاء الناس باتهام اصحاب بعض الرؤي او الاحلام ( بالخلل العقلي ) ... أو أنهم يبحثون عن شهرة أو مجد باطل او بر ذاتي ، لكني بعيد عن كل هذا كما انني عودت ابناءنا القراء المباركين في كل مقالاتي بأن اكتب الحقيقة كاملة باثباتات ووقائع لاتقبل الشك ومن هنا فأنني اخذت القرار الصعب وهو ترك التردد ونشر قصة هذه الرؤيا دون الالتفات الي اي تشكيك او هجوم بالباطل. 
( ويكفيني ان الله يعرف الحقيقة ولايهمني تشكيك احد من البشر ) 
وأبدا القصة من اولها ففي هذه الايام المقدسة ايام الصوم والصلاة تكون دائماً طلبات وتضرعات المؤمنين مستجابة من الله ، ولا أدري هل السبب الذي دفعني لان اطلب بالحاح من الهنا القدوس ان يريني ( الحال الذي عليه محمد نبي الاسلام ) وبصلوات كثيرة طلبت هذا الامر وبسبب الالم والحزن الدائم والكامن داخل نفسي ،مما يقوم به المسلمون اتباع محمد من حرب شريرة علي ابناء الله الذين يعبدون الله الحقيقي بالحق ، وبسبب انه لا تمر ساعة واحدة دون ان يرتكب المسلمون حماقة اوج ريمة اوخطأً ضد شعب المسيح خاصة في مصر شعبه القبطي ، والحملة الاسلامية الشيطانية علي كنيسته المقدسة . 
كل هذا دفعني الي الصلاة بلجاجة لكي يكشف لي الله الوضع الذي فيه محمد نبي الاسلام ولقد استجاب الرب لطلبتي وكانت هذه الرؤيا العجيبة والتي شعرت  بعدها بتعزية شديدة وأزالت هموماً كثيرة من داخل نفسي ... 
وقبل الدخول في تفاصيل هذه الرؤيا وحتي لايعترض المسلمون علي الحقيقة اود ان اذكرهم بما قاله الكتاب المقدس من فمك ادينك وبالتالي ما خرج من فم محمد نبي الاسلام حينما قال عن نفسه ( من رأني فقد رأني لان الشيطان لايتمثل بي ) وعليه فلا داعي ان ُيكذب احداً من المسلمين ما رأيته عن محمد،  واذا فعل احدُُ منهم فمعني ذلك انه يعترف بأن محمداً كاذباً حينما قال من رأني فقد رأني لان الشيطان لايتمثل بي  .... 
وادخل في تفاصيل هذه الرؤيا المباركة والتي كانت في وضح النهار وكنت مستيقظاً ، وقبل غروب الشمس وكنت لم اتناول طعاماً بعد ، واثناء القراءة في الكتاب المقدس اذ رأيت منظراً عجياً واذا بأحد الملائكة وكان يشع نورآ مبهرآ يظهر امامي وصاحب ذلك رائحة بخور ذكية جدآ جدآ جدآ واذا به يشير بيده امامي وفهمت منه انه يطلب مني النظر في اتجاه يده وكان هذا الاتجاه خلفي في اتجاه الغرب حيث انني تعودت عندما اقرأ الكتاب المقدسي أن اكون واقفا في اتجاه الشرق كما لو كنت اصلي هكذا تعودت منذ طفولتي 
وعندما نظرت خلفي كانت الحواجز والحوائط وكل شئ غير موجود وكأنني انظر في ظلام دامس وفهمت من الملاك انني الان انظر الي المكان الذي فيه محمد نبي الاسلام وسوف اري احواله وبدأت اشم في انفي برائحة كريهة جدآ جدآ جدآ فاذا بالملاك الواقف معي ياتي بمنديل به رسم صليب ( يشبه لفافة التناول ) ، وربطه علي انفي فتبدلت الرائحه الكريهة برائحه البخور ونظرت في المكان الذي رغم انه مظلم الا انه يمكن ان يُري مافيه ، واذا اري امامي عرشآ مرتفعاً فوق الكعبة يجلس عليه الشيطان بشكله المفزع المخيف الذي نري مثله في ايقونة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل تحت ارجله ، ورأيت شياطين كثيرة تحيط بهذا العرش وفي وسط هذه الشياطين رأيت شخصآ عاريآ منظره بشع وقبيح جدآ وفي يديه سيفآ يقطر دمآ وحوله نساء عاريات قبيحات المنظر جدآ فهمت ( من الملاك انه محمد نبي الاسلام وزوجاته ) وهم جميعآ يغوصون فيما يشبه الوحل او ( ناتج الصرف الصحي الباكبورتات ). 
ورأيت الدود يحيط بهم من كل مكان وايضاً رأيت ما يشبه مجاري انهار من الدماء تجري حولهم ورأيتهم يبكون وينوحون ويصرخون كلهم وكانت زوجات محمد مقيدات جميعهن في سلسلة ربطت في احدي رجلي محمد اما يديه فكانتا مقيدتين بسلسلة يمسك بها احد الشياطين يجره بها ويدور به حول عرش الشيطان ورأيت عبارة مكتوبة علي عرش الشيطان في الواجهة التي تحت قدميه مكتوب عليها ( لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ) 
ورأيت الشياطين يمرون واحداً تلو الاخر ،  امام عرش الشيطان يضحكون ويستهزئون بمحمد وزوجاته وكان بعضهم يؤذن للصلاة تمامآ نفس الاذان الذي نسمعه في المساجد ، وكان بعضهم يقلدون الصلاة التي يقوم بها المسلمون ويضحكون ويستهزئون بمحمد نبي الاسلام ورأيت شيطانآ اخر ممسكآ باحد الطبول ويدق بها ويضحك ويستهزي بمحمد نبي الاسلام وزوجاته قائلآ رمضان كريم اصحي يا نايم وحد الدايم واشار الملاك الواقف بجواري اي النظر ابعد من ذلك فاذا بي اري رجالا ونساء كثيرين جداً وهم عراة ومنظرهم قبيح جداً ،  يحملون في ايديهم مصاحف تقطر دمآ وهم يبكون وينوحون ويصرخون ويلعنون محمد في كل لحظة وهم ايضآ يغوصون في الوحل وحولهم الديدان وفهمت من الملاك انهم كل من امن بمحمد نبي الاسلام . 
ورأيت الجميع بما فيهم محمد وزوجاته والناس الكثيرين جدآ الذين امنوا به داخل دائرة تحيط بها النار من كل جانب وكلهم يبكون وينوحون ويصرخون وكلما حاول احد منهم الخروج يجد النار حوله من كل جاني ويجدون كلاليب الشياطين تجذبهم الي الداخل فيغوصون مرة اخري في الوحل والدود ورأيت محمد نبي  الاسلام يحاول التقدم الي المكان الذي فيه الملاك بجانبي فزجره الشيطان الماسك بالسلسلة المقيد بها وجذبه من السلسلة فتوقف عن محاولته وأفهمني الملاك ان محمد نبي الاسلام كان يريد ( ايصال رسالة الي كل مسلم ) لكن هذا الشيطان منعه وأفهمني الملاك ان الشيطان يفرح بكثرة الهالكين المسلمين كما ان محمد نبي الاسلام يزداد عذابا كلما هلك احد المسلمين لانه مسئول امام الله عن اضلاله فكان يحاول ان يرسل رسالة تحذير لكل مسلم ( حتي يخف عذابه ) لكي يفكر بعقله ولكي يترك المسلمين الضلال ويتجهوا لعبادة الله الحقيقي الحي بعيداً عن الاسلام الذي هو فخ الشيطان . 
وهنا تذكرت قصة الغني الذي كان في الجحيم واليعازر والذي اراد ان يحذر اخوته من المصير الذي ينتظرهم وبعد ذلك اشار الملاك لي كي انظر مرة اخري في اتجاه الشرق فرأيت نورآ عظيمآ ورأيت امور اخري مبهجة وسعيدة تنتظر ابناء الله المسيحيين وكل الذين امنوا بأسمه ونالوا الغفران بدمه علي عود الصليب اننا نشكر الله اننا نؤمن بالسيد المسيح الذي هزم الشيطان وجعله لا سلطان له علينا وجعلنا من الذين سوف يلبسون ثايبآ بيضاء ونعيش معه ونراه في عرشه تحيط به الملائكة وتحيط بنا في مكان الفرح لا في مكان الظلمة والبكاء وصرير الاسنان. 
اخيراً لقد حكيت قصه هذه الرؤيا كما رأيتها ، وأنني لا اريد من نشرها ان يتصور احداً من المسلمين انني اريد احراجه اواريد ايذاءه نفسياً اومعنوياً  او اريد الاساءة اليه لان ما فيها ليس فيه اي اساءة انما من الطبيعي ان الله عادل ويحكم بالعدل ومن الطبيعي ان اي انسان رفض ان يتحرر من سلطان الشيطان ان يتحكم فيه الشيطان وطبيعي ان اي انسان يرفض الايمان بالسيد المسيح وبخلاصه حتي لو كان هذا الانسان يعتبر نفسه نبيآ اويعتبره اتباعه نبيآ طبيعي انه سيكون تحت سلطان الشيطان وسوف تكون نهايته مؤلمة وسوف يصير اضحوكة وهزءً للشيطان . 
كما رأيت في هذه الرؤيا وطبيعي ان كل المسليمين يرفضون ان يؤمنوا بالسيد المسيح كما جاء هو وليس كما يريدون هم طبيعي ان تكون نهايتهم كما سبق وتنبأ عنها السيد المسيح نهايه مفجعة خاصة اذا كانوا يؤمنون ان السيد المسيح رفع الي السماء وسوف يأتي ليدين الناس فهل هم يفهمون ماذا يعني هذا؟ 
إنني اؤكد ان ما رأيته كان حقيقاًآ وكنت اتمني ان اكون لدي موهبة الرسم لكنت رسمت ما رأيته في لوحة فنيه او صورته في فيلم حتي يراه كل من يريد الحق والحقيقة اتمني ان تصل قصة هذه الرؤيا الي كل مسلم ولعلي احاول بذلك ان اخفف عذاب شخص هم يحبونه وهو نبيهم اذا عرفوا طريق الحق ساعتها سوف يأالمون لعذابه ليس لانهم مقتنعون بما اتي به من دين ولكن لان الله الحقيقي الذي سيكونون قد امنو به وهو السيد المسيح علمهم ان يحبوا الجميع ويشفقوا علي الجميع بما فيهم محمد نبي الاسلام ورغم كل الخطايا التي ارتكبها .... 
--  
هذا المقال يعبر عن رأيي الشخصي فقط ... 
الاب يوتا ...
منقول


----------



## jesus christ (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية*

*طلب لكل شخص مسلم ياريت تطلب من الله ان يجعلك ترى اين محمد
يمكن يكون الاب يوتا كذاب ومفترى
مش انت تحب ان انت تشوف الرسول
اسال الله واطلب منه
ليس الاب يوتا الوحيد الذى فعل ذلك بل هناك اشخاص اخرون فعلوا ذلك وراوا محمد وهو فى نار جهنم 
جرب يمكن تلاقى الناس دى كذابة ومفترية*​


----------



## fouadkerolous (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية*

بسم الله القوى 
 الاحلام تاتى بلا استعداد ولا تفكير وكذالك الرؤى ولكن مثل هذه الامور لا تاتى الا بالطلب ومن حق اى انسان ان يصدق او لا يصدق ولكن من راى هو الوحيد القادر على الاقتناع بما راى بدون ان يستطيع الشرح والتفسير  0 وهناك حكمه تقول من لم يجرب لا يعرف واهيب بكل فرد يريد ان يعرف الحقيقه ان يطلب من الله ان يريه اين هو مقر الرسول الكريم او العكس اين هو مقر السيد المسيح وان شاء الله يرد رد لكل احد يتقدم بطلبه لله 0 والسلام على اهل السلام


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية*



> في اتجاه الشرق فرأيت نورآ عظيمآ ورأيت امور اخري مبهجة وسعيدة تنتظر ابناء الله المسيحيين وكل الذين امنوا بأسمه ونالوا الغفران بدمه علي عود الصليب اننا نشكر الله اننا نؤمن بالسيد المسيح الذي هزم الشيطان وجعله لا سلطان له علينا وجعلنا من الذين سوف يلبسون ثايبآ بيضاء ونعيش معه ونراه في عرشه تحيط به الملائكة وتحيط بنا في مكان الفرح



*آمين آمين آمين*
*هللويا مجدآ ليك يا رب*
*أشكرك يارب من كل قلبي اني مسيحية مؤمنة بيك يا يسوع كرب و مخلص لي و لكل اللذين يؤمنون بك*


----------



## enass (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية*

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الله واحد امين

وايضا سيأتي بمجد عظيم ليدين الاحياء والاموات *


----------



## enass (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية*



إبن الوليد قال:


> *الرسول لم يكذب ولكنك ايها الملعون تكذب بقولك أنك رايته*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية*

هل قرأتم ذلك اخواني الأعزاء: 
قال في بيان إنها "جامعة فسق ومالها حرام"
"فتح الإسلام" تهدد بتفجير جامعة "البلمند" المسيحية شمال لبنان







بعض الطلاب غادروا الجامعة خوفاً  

دبي- العربية.نت

عثر عدد من الطلاب في جامعة "البلمند"، التي تقع في منطقة الكورة شمالي لبنان، على بيان مذيل بتوقيع "تنظيم فتح الاسلام" يهدد بتفجير الجامعة، معتبرا انها "جامعة فسق، ومالها حرام".

وأشارت صحيفة "المستقبل" اللبنانية التي نقلت الخبر الثلاثاء 8-4-2008، إلى أن البيان أثار حالة من الخوف في صفوف الطلاب، دفع بعضهم إلى مغادرة الحرم الجامعي، فيما أكدت الإدارة نيتها اتخاذ تدابير احترازية نتيجة التهديد.


وبالفعل، بادرت الإدارة إلى إبلاغ القوى الامنية، التي حضرت وباشرت تحقيقاتها لمعرفة ملابسات البيان ومن هي الجهة التي قامت بتوزيعه.

وجاء في البيان: "إننا نهدد جامعة البلمند تهديداً واضحاً وسليطاً، بتفجيرها في الواقع من 7-4-2007، على انها جامعة فسق، وسوف يتم التخلص من مالها الحرام. وقد أعذر من أنذر... فتح الاسلام".

وجامعة البلمند هي جامعة خاصة، تأسست عام 1988 على يد البطريرك الأرثوذكسي هزيم إغناطيوس الرابع. ويقع حرمها الأساسي في منطقة الكورة، قرب دير البلمند.

أما "فتح الإسلام" فهو التنظيم الأصولي الذي خاض معارك عنيفة ضد الجيش اللبناني في مخيم نهر البارد للاجئين الفلسطينيين شمالاً، أسفرت عن مقتل أكثر من 400 شخص بينهم 168 جندياً. وينتظر 150 منتمياً للتنظيم محاكمتهم أمام مجلس القضاء الأعلى، وهو أعلى هيئة قضائية في لبنان، بينما تتواصل ملاحقة أكثر من 100 عنصر من التنظيم، لجلبهم إلى العدالة.

منقول من موقع العربية 
http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2008/04/08/48015.html


----------



## جورج مايكل (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية*

سلام المسيح معكم
هذه الرؤيه تؤيد رأينا الذى طرحناه فى موضوع اين يوجد محمد الان؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33549
وقد عجز المسلمون عن معرفه مصير محمد أما نحن فنعرف وهذه الرؤيه جاءت لتؤيدنا


----------



## sham3on (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية*

بون تعليق


----------



## yousteka (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية*

يارب ارحمنا 
يارب ارحمنا 
يا رب ارحمنا
نشكرك يارب على كل نعمك علينا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية*

_*بسم الصليب 
اشكرك يالهى وحبيبى يسوع المسيح 
على انى مسيحية ومومنة بيك 
ومسلمة ليك ياحبيبى ومسلمة ليك كاب ورب واله ومخلص​*_


----------



## beshoy+ (27 أبريل 2008)

*مصير النبي  محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

وأنا  بتصفح  المواقع لقيت المقال ده فحبيت أجيبه للفائده
*رأيت محمد نبي الإسلام في رؤيا حقيقية*​*
 بقلم : الأب يوتا 

28 برمهات 1724 للشهداء - 6 أبريل 2008 ميلادية



ترددت كثيراً في سرد قصة هذه الرؤيا وإرسالها للنشر في المواقع القبطية لما في ذلك من محاذير ولعلمي أن هذه الرؤيا سوف تُعرضنى لهجوم شديد خاصة من الذين يُشككون فى الحقيقة دائماً وأقصد المسلمين كما إن بعض الناس قد يرون فى الرؤى والأحلام أموراً غير منطقية أوغير عقلانية وقد يصل الأمر بهؤلاء الناس بإتهام أصحاب بعض الرؤى أو الأحلام ( بالخلل العقلى ) ... أو أنهم يبحثون عن شهرة أو مجد باطل أو بر ذاتى، لكنى بعيد عن كل هذا كما إننى عودت أبناءنا القراء المباركين فى كل مقالاتى بأن أكتب الحقيقة كاملة بإثباتات ووقائع لاتقبل الشك ومن هنا فإننى أخذت القرار الصعب، وهو ترك التردد ونشر قصة هذه الرؤيا دون الإلتفات إلى أى تشكيك أو هجوم بالباطل (ويكفينى أن الله يعرف الحقيقة ولايهمنى تشكيك أحد من البشر).



وأبدأ القصة من أولها ففى هذه الأيام المقدسة أيام الصوم والصلاة تكون دائماً طلبات وتضرعات المؤمنين مستجابة من الله ولا أدرى هل السبب الذى دفعنى لأن أطلب بالحاح من إلهنا القدوس أن يُرينى (الحال الذى عليه محمد نبى الإسلام) وبصلوات كثيرة طلبت هذا الأمر وبسبب الألم والحزن الدائم والكامن داخل نفسى مما يقوم به المسلمون أتباع محمد من حرب شريرة على أبناء الله الذين يعبدون الله الحقيقى بالحق وبسبب إنه لاتمر ساعة واحدة دون أن يرتكب المسلمون حماقة أو جريمة أو خطأًً ضد شعب المسيح خاصة فى مصرشعبه القبطى، والحملة الإسلامية الشيطانية على كنيسته المقدسة، كل هذا دفعنى إلى الصلاة بلجاجة لكى يكشف لى الله الوضع الذى فيه محمد نبى الإسلام، ولقد استجاب الرب لطلبتى وكانت هذه الرؤيا العجيبة والتى شعرت بعدها بتعزية شديدة وأزالت هموماً كثيرة من داخل نفسى ... 



وقبل الدخول فى تفاصيل هذه الرؤيا وحتى لايعترض المسلمون على الحقيقة أود أن أذكرهم بما قاله الكتاب المقدس من فمك أدينك وبالتالى ما خرج من فم محمد نبى الإسلام حينما قال عن نفسه (من رآنى فقد رآنى لأن الشيطان لايتمثل بى) وعليه فلا داعى أن يُكَذب أحدٌ من المسلمين ما رأيته عن محمد، وإذا فعل أحدٌ منهم فمعنى ذلك أنه يعترف بأن محمداً كان كاذباً حينما قال من رآنى فقد رآنى لأن الشيطان لايتمثل بى رغم إننى شخصياً أربأ بالشيطان أن يتمثل به لأن الشيطان لم يفعل مافعله ....



وأدخل فى تفاصيل هذه الرؤيا المباركة والتى كانت فى وضح النهار وكنت مستيقظاً وقبل غروب الشمس وكنت لم أتناول طعاماً بعد وأثناء القراءة فى الكتاب المقدس إذ رأيت منظراً عجيباً وإذا بأحد الملائكة وكان يشع نوراً مبهراً يظهر أمامى وصاحبَ ذلك رائحة بخور ذكية جداً جداً جداً وإذا به يُشير بيده أمامى وفهمت منه أنه يطلب منى النظر فى إتجاه يده وكان هذا الإتجاه خلفى فى إتجاه الغرب حيث إننى تعودت عندما أقرأ الكتاب المقدس

 أن أكون واقفا فى إتجاه الشرق كما لو كنت أًصلى، هكذا تعودت منذ طفولتى، وعندما نظرت خلفى كانت الحواجز والحوائط وكل شئ غير موجود وكأننى أنظر فى ظلامٍ دامس وفهمت من الملاك أننى الآن أنظر إلى المكان الذى فيه محمد نبى الإسلام وسوف أرى أحواله، وبدأت أشم فى أنفى برائحة كريهة جداً جداً جداً فإذا بالملاك الواقف معى يأتى بمنديل به رسم صليب (يشبه لفافة التناول) وربطه على أنفى فتبدلت الرائحة الكريهة برائحه البخور ونظرت فى المكان الذى رغم أنه مظلم إلا إنه يُمْكن أن يُرى مافيه وإذا أرى أمامى عرشاً مرتفعاً فوق الكعبة يجلس عليه الشيطان بشكله المُفزع المُخيف الذى نرى مثله فى أيقونة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل تحت أرجله ورأيت شياطين كثيرة تحيط بهذا العرش وفى وسط هذه الشياطين رأيت شخصاً عارياً منظره بشع وقبيح جداً وفى يديه سيف يقطر دماً وحوله نساء عاريات قبيحات المنظر جداً فهمت (من الملاك أنه مُحمد نبى الإسلام وزوجاته) وهم جميعاً يغوصون فيما يُشبه الوحل أو (ناتج الصرف الصحى الباكبورتات) 



ورأيت الدود يُحيط بهم من كل مكان وأيضاً رأيت ما يُشبه مجارى أنهار من الدماء تجرى حولهم ورأيتهم يبكون وينوحون ويصرخون كلهم وكانت زوجات محمد مقيداتٍ جميعهن فى سلسلةٍ رُبطت فى إحدى رجلى محمد أما يديه فكانتا مقيدتين بسلسلةٍ يُمسك بها أحد الشياطين يجره بها ويدور بهِ حول عرش الشيطان ورأيت عبارة مكتوبة على عرش الشيطان فى الواجهة التى تحت قدميه مكتوبٌ عليها (لا إله إلا الله مُحمد رسول الله) ورأيت الشياطين يمرون واحداً تلو الآخر أمام عرش الشيطان يضحكون ويستهزئون بمحمد وزوجاته وكان بعضُهم يُؤذن للصلاة تماماً نفس الأذان الذى نسمعه فى المساجد وكان بعضهم يُقلدون الصلاة التى يقوم بها المسلمون ويضحكون ويستهزئون بمحمد نبى الإسلام ورأيت شيطاناً آخر ممسكاً بأحد الطبول ويدق بها ويضحك ويستهزى بمحمد نبى الإسلام وزوجاته قائلاً رمضان كريم إصحى يا نايم وحد الدايم وأشار الملاك الواقف بجوارى أى النظر أبعد من ذلك فإذا بى أرى رجالاً ونساءً كثيرين جداً وهم عراة ومنظرهم قبيح جداً يحملون فى أيديهم مصاحف تقطر دماً وهم يبكون وينوحون ويصرخون ويلعنون محمداً فى كل لحظة وهم أيضاً يغوصون فى الوحل وحولهم الديدان وفهمت من الملاك أنهم كل من آمن بمحمد نبى الإسلام



ورأيت الجميع بما فيهم مُحمد وزوجاته والناس الكثيرين جداً الذين آمنوا به داخل دائرة تحيط بها النار من كل جانب وكلهم يبكون وينوحون ويصرخون وكلما حاول أحد منهم الخروج يجد النار حوله من كل جانب ويجدون كلاليب الشياطين تجذبهم الي الداخل فيغوصون مرة أخرى فى الوحل والدود، ورأيت مُحمد نبى الإسلام يُحاول التقدم إلى المكان الذى فيه الملاك بجانبى فزجره الشيطان الماسك بالسلسلة المقيد بها وجذبه من السلسلة فتوقف عن محاولته وأفهمنى الملاك أن محمد نبى الإسلام كان يُريد (إيصال رسالة إلى كل مُسلم) لكن هذا الشيطان منعه وأفهمنى الملاك أن الشيطان يفرح بكثرة الهالكين المسلمين كما إن محمد نبى الإسلام يزداد عذابا كلما هلك أحد المسلمين لأنه مسئول أمام الله عن إضلاله، فكان يحاول أن يُرسل رسالة تحذير لكل مُسلم (حتى يخف عذابه) لكى يفكر بعقله ولكى يترك المسلمين الضلال ويتجهوا لعبادة الله الحقيقى الحى بعيداً عن الإسلام الذى هو فخ الشيطان 



وهنا تذكرت قصة الغنى الذى كان فى الجحيم وليعازر، والذى أراد أن يُحذر أخوته من المصير الذى ينتظرهم، وبعد ذلك أشار الملاك لى كى أنظر مرة أخرى فى أتجاه الشرق فرأيت نوراً عظيماً ورأيت أموراً أخرى مُبهجة وسعيدة تنتظر أبناء الله المسيحيين وكل الذين آمنوا بإسمه ونالوا الغفران بدمه على عود الصليب، إننا نشكر الله أننا نؤمن بالسيد المسيح الذى هزم الشيطان وجعله لا سلطان له علينا وجعلنا من الذين سوف يلبسون ثياباً بيضاء ونعيش معه ونراه في عرشه تُحيط به الملائكة وتُحيط بنا في مكان الفرح لا فى مكان الظلمة والبكاء وصرير الأسنان 



أخيراً لقد حكيت قصة هذه الرؤيا كما رأيتها وإننى لا أريد من نشرها أن يتصور أحد من المسلمين أننى أُريد احراجه أوأُريد إيذاءه نفسياً أو معنوياً أو أُريد الإساءة إليه لأن ما فيها ليس فيه أى إساءة، انما من الطبيعى أن الله عادل ويحكم بالعدل ومن الطبيعى إن أى إنسان رفض أن يتحرر من سلطان الشيطان أن يتحكم فيه الشيطان، وطبيعى أن أى إنسان يرفض الإيمان بالسيد المسيح وبخلاصه حتى لو كان هذا الإنسان يعتبر نفسه نبياً أو يعتبره أتباعه نبياً، طبيعى إنه سيكون تحت سلطان الشيطان وسوف تكون نهايته مؤلمة وسوف يصير أضحوكة وهزؤا للشيطان، كما رأيت فى هذه الرؤيا فطبيعى أن كل المسلمين يرفضون أن يُؤمنوا بالسيد المسيح كما جاء هو وليس كما يُريدون هم، طبيعى أن تكون نهايتهم كما سبق وتنبأ عنها السيد المسيح نهاية مفجعة، خاصة إذا كانوا يُؤمنون أن السيد المسيح رُفع إلى السماء وسوف يأتى ليدين الناس، فهل هم يفهمون ماذا يعنى هذا؟ إننى أؤكد إن ما رأيته كان حقيقياً وكنت أتمنى أن تكون لدى موهبة الرسم لكنت رسمت ما رأيته فى لوحة فنيه أو صورته فى فيلم حتى يراه كل من يريد الحق والحقيقة.

 أتمنى ان تصل قصة هذه الرؤيا إلى كل مسلم ولعلي أحاول بذلك أن أُخفف عذاب شخص هم يحبونه وهو نبيهم إذا عرفوا طريق الحق، ساعتها سوف يتألمون لعذابه ليس لأنهم مقتنعون بما أتى به من دين، ولكن لأن الله الحقيقى الذى سيكونون قد آمنو به وهو السيد المسيح علمهم أن يحبوا الجميع ويشفقوا علي الجميع بما فيهم محمد نبى الإسلام، ورغم كل ما فعله فى حق البشرية.*:new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:


----------



## استفانوس (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مصير النبي  محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ينقل الى المنتدى العام


----------



## استفانوس (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مصير النبي  محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




> قرات هذه القصة المؤلفة لاحد الاعضاء هنا
> وانتسبها لنفسه قبل فترة
> 
> وهلء بيجي عضو تاني وبقول انا لقيتو كمان شوي بيجي تالت وبقول انا استعرتوا من صندوق احلامي


يااخ مقدسي
ممكن الرابط


----------



## beshoy+ (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مصير النبي  محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا  أستفانوس للرد  وده  الرابط  اللي  جبت منه المقال**http://www.amcoptic.com/n2008/mohamad-in-hill-fr-youta-2008.htm*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مصير النبي  محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ربنا يرحمنا من قيود وسلطان ابليس
وميرسي يا بيشوي علي الموضوع
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## beshoy+ (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مصير النبي  محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا    نيفين رمزي    للرد  ونورتي المشاركه*


----------



## احب المصطفى (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مصير النبي  محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ابقوا خلوه يستغطى قبل ما ينام


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مصير النبي  محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الموضوع مكرر يدمج مع الموضوع الاول هنا*

*الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية*​


----------



## challenger (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية*

ورأيت الجميع بما فيهم محمد وزوجاته والناس الكثيرين جدآ الذين امنوا به داخل دائرة تحيط بها النار من كل جانب وكلهم يبكون وينوحون ويصرخون وكلما حاول احد منهم الخروج يجد النار حوله من كل جاني ويجدون كلاليب الشياطين تجذبهم الي الداخل فيغوصون مرة اخري في الوحل

*طيب هو ذنب المسلمين الذين لم يسمعوا بالمسيح ايه ؟

هناك مسلمون عاشوا في ضلال محمد طوال حياتهم !

يعني محمد و زوجاته بالنار فهمناها ! أما بقية الناس ذنبها ايه ؟

على ما أعتقد هناك مبالغة و إن أردت أقنعتك بذلك *


----------



## enass (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الاب بوتا :رأيت محمد نبي الاسلام في رؤيا حقيقية*

*يا رب تنور عقولنا وقلوبنا وتثبتنا متل الصخرة

يا رب تنور درب كل العالم وتخليهن يعرفو شو يعني محبة يسوع المسيح*


----------

